# Termos de futebol



## Tagarela

Olá,

Vi em um canal esportivo do Brasil que em Portugal alguns termos referente ao futebol são diferentes nos dos países, gostaria de saber dos colegas lusitanos que palavras vocês usam para: 
Escanteio, técnico, zagueiro, goleiro, atacante e outros.

Se não me engano, vocês gritam 'GOLO!" e não "GOL!", certo?

Até.:

ps: será que este ano será do Cristiano Ronaldo? =P


----------



## Lusitania

Olá Tagarela,

Temos termos diferentes sim, por exemplo dizemos desportivo, desporto e não esporte e gritamos GOLO! entre outras coisas 

Goleiro penso ser o que marca mais golos? Se for dizemos goleador ou marcador.

Escanteio é canto, penso eu...

Atacante suponho que seja o avançado.

Técnico não sei, será que te referes à equipa técnica? Treinador, Treinadores adjuntos, etc?

Espero não ter dito grandes asneiras, aguarda mais opiniões. 

Abraços



Zagueiro acho que é defesa.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Olá!

Gostaria só de complementar e pedir aos amigos de Portugal que o confirmem, mas os meus avós lusitanos costumavam chamar o goleiro de "porteiro", assim como os espanhóis. Os mais velhos, mesmos entre brasileiros, costumam dizer também "guarda-metas" e ainda,  "bater um corner", para o escanteio.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Tagarela,

Estive a pesquisar e encontrei estas diferenças:

*Escanteio - canto
Técnico - treinador
*Zagueiro - defesa (central?)
*Goleiro - guarda-redes
Atacante - avançado 

*Impedimento - fora de jogo
*Time - equipa
Chute - remate
Partida - jogo (também se usa partida, mas são mais os comentadores de televisão, para não estarem sempre a repetir a mesma palavra, e porque gostam de usar palavras que mais ninguém usa...  Ex.: Um amigo diz a outro: "O jogo está a começar", não "A partida vai começar". (penso que no Brasil isto faz sentido(???)) 
Juiz - árbitro 
1º/2º tempo - 1ª/2ª Parte
*Acréscimo - Desconto de tempo

Não sei se alguns dos nossos termos não serão também usados aí. Assinalei com * os termos que acho que nunca são usados por cá (os restantes são usados como sinónimos, ou pelo menos entendidos por quem não tem contacto com o português do Brasil).

P.S. - Esqueci-me do mais importante: é "goooooolo"


----------



## joanamcbarata

Brazilian Girl said:


> Olá!
> 
> Gostaria só de complementar e pedir aos amigos de Portugal que o confirmem, mas os meus avós lusitanos costumavam chamar o goleiro de "porteiro", assim como os espanhóis. Os mais velhos, mesmos entre brasileiros, costumam dizer também "guarda-metas" e ainda, "bater um corner", para o escanteio.


 
Brazilian Girl, nunca ouvi ninguém dizer "porteiro", mas sim guarda-redes (será o guarda-metas? também nunca ouvi cá). Nunca ouvi dizer às pessoas mais novas nem às mais velhas, mas eu sou de Lisboa, talvez se use em alguma zona do país.

"Bater um corner" é "marcar um canto". Acho que se alguém usa "corner" em Portugal são só os viciados do Pro Evolution Soccer.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Outra diferença de que me lembrei na mensagem da Joana é que dizemos "comentarista" em vez de "comentador". 

Lusitania, goleiro, como a Joana apontou, é o guarda-metas (termo melhor que o nosso, devo admitir). Aquele que marca muitos golos é o artilheiro. 

Central acho que seria meio-campo aqui. 
"Corner" também é um pouco utilizado como lembrou a Brazilian Girl, mas aí já seria um uso direto do inglês. 

Também usamos árbitro algumas vezes. 
Quanto ao auxiliar de arbitragem, que correm nas laterais, como vocês dizem, aqui são os famosos "bandeirinhas". 

Obrigado pela colaboração e boa sorte na Eurocopa! Afinal, vosso treinador é brasileiro!

Até.:


----------



## joanamcbarata

Não, guarda-metas não existe cá, é guarda-redes! 
Artilheiro é o goleador, como disse o Lusitania.

Quanto ao auxiliar de arbitragem, acho que dizemos árbitro auxiliar, ou juiz de linha (não estou completamente certa em relação a este termo, penso que os nomes foram alterados há relativamente pouco tempo - acho que juiz de linha já não é o termo oficial (?)).
Acho que também usamos bandeirinha (já deve vir aí algum fã do futebol confirmar ou desmentir).
E depois há o quarto árbitro (acho que é igual aí).

Eurocopa??  É campeonato da Europa, ou melhor, o Europeu!  
Fica aqui o nosso Felipão, a apontar mais diferenças entre a(s) nossa(s) língua(s).


----------



## moura

Muito interessante esta sua thread, Tagarela. A linguagem ou jargão desportivo fascina-me e às vezes ouços os relatos para apanhar os termos.

Os comentadores chamam esférico à bola. 

Há outra expressão, que acho ser de origem brasileira, e que é : a bola foi beijar o véu da noiva (foi gooolo!) 

"Trincos" é o nome que ouço chamarem aos avançados - os jogadores que vão à frente e que se supõe meterem golos .

Havia um comentador desportivo, Jorge Perestelo, que faz parte do imaginário das transmissões desportivas pela rádio. Algumas expressões que ele usava:

- "Ripa na rapaqueca!" (a mais famosa)

- "O que é que é isso, ó meu?"

- "Até eu, com a minha barriguinha, fazia melhor..."

- "É disto que o meu povo gosta"

- "A bola espirrou para fora da área"

- "Aguenta coração

E aqui estão algumas frases cómicas tiradas do nosso futebol. O Gabriel Alves é um comentador desportivo.


----------



## Outsider

Brazilian Girl said:


> [...] mas os meus avós lusitanos costumavam chamar o goleiro de "porteiro", assim como os espanhóis. Os mais velhos, mesmos entre brasileiros, costumam dizer também "guarda-metas" e ainda,  "bater um corner", para o escanteio.


A mim o que mais me interessou foram estes termos aparentemente caídos em desuso.  É bem possível que se dissessem em Portugal há algumas décadas, mas hoje em dia de facto não seriam reconhecidos.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

moura said:


> - "Ripa na rapaqueca!" (a mais famosa)
> 
> - "O que é que é isso, ó meu?"
> 
> - "Até eu, com a minha barriguinha, fazia melhor..."
> 
> - "É disto que o meu povo gosta"
> 
> - "A bola espirrou para fora da área"
> 
> - "Aguenta coração


Que coisa curiosa... No Brasil, um locutor (Osmar Santos) notabilizou-se com "Ripa na chulipa!", muito parecido com a "Ripa na rapaqueca" (que me parece mais engraçada). E outro locutor, também do Brasil, (Januário de Oliveira) também usava o bordão "É disso que o povo gosta!", que se tornou uma das suas "marcas registradas". Finalmente, "A bola espirrou para fora da área" é bastante comum, assim como "Agüenta coração".


----------



## MOC

moura said:


> "Trincos" é o nome que ouço chamarem aos avançados - os jogadores que vão à frente e que se supõe meterem golos .


 

Uma correcção. Um "trinco" não é um avançado. É um médio defensivo.


Segue uma lista que espero suficientemente detalhada, para pessoas dos dois lados do atlântico saberem de que estão falando os do outro lado.


Guarda-Redes (Redes em linguagem coloquial, possivelmente regional) = Goleiro
Lateral = Lateral
(defesa) Central = Zagueiro
Trinco = Volante
Médio = Meia (um pormenor: o meia-atacante do Brasil em Portugal seria chamado 10 ou número 10 - e agora o Brasileiro diria que o meia atacante no brasil também é o 10, mas o que eu quis dizer com isto foi que em Portugal é absolutamente comum dizer "o fulano é um 10" ou "fulano joga a 10" mesmo que ele tenha o número 20 nas costas).
Avançado = Atacante
Ponta de Lança = centro-avante
Extremo = O antigo "ponta" que desapareceu do futebol brasileiro.

Equipamento = Uniforme
Claque = Torcida
Adepto = Torcedor
Treinador = Técnico


Canto = Escanteio
Falta = Falta,  mas à cobrança de falta em Portugal chama-se sempre "livre"
Fora-de-Jogo = Impedimento
Lesionado = contundido
Golo = gol
Golo na Propria (baliza) ou auto-golo - Gol contra
Pé em riste = pé alto (não sei se têm outro nome)
Prolongamento = prórroga


O resto ou não me lembro ou é igual.


----------



## Denis555

Moc,
No Brasil "prolongamento" é prorrogação.
Como vocês dizem "bater uma pelada"?
E Gol de bicicleta ? E embaixadinha?


----------



## MOC

Embaixadinha diz-se "toques". Por exemplo "dar toques". Não temos um nome engraçado para isso. 

A bicicleta é igual, e quanto à prorrogação, desculpe. Pareceu-me já ter ouvido comentadores a dizer "se acabar empatado, vai ter prórroga". O som deve ter falhado no final da frase.


----------



## moura

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MOC* 

 
Uma correcção. Um "trinco" não é um avançado. É um médio defensivo.



As minhas desculpas por esta ignorância futebolistica. Meti na cabeça que eram os homens do golo...


----------



## Portvcale

Denis555 said:


> Moc,
> No Brasil "prolongamento" é prorrogação.
> Como vocês dizem "bater uma pelada"?
> E Gol de bicicleta ? E embaixadinha?



«Bater uma pelada» poderá ser «fazer um joguinho (de futebol)», «uma partidinha (de futebol).
«Gol de bicicleta» também pode ser «golo de pontapé de bicicleta» (termo mais extenso).
«Técnico» é «treinador» ou «treinador principal». Depois temos os «treinadores-adjuntos».
«Bandeirinhas» são os «árbitros-assistentes».


----------



## Lusitania

joanamcbarata said:


> Tagarela,
> 
> Partida - jogo (também se usa partida, mas são mais os comentadores de televisão, para não estarem sempre a repetir a mesma palavra, e porque gostam de usar palavras que mais ninguém usa...  Ex.: Um amigo diz a outro: "O jogo está a começar", não "A partida vai começar". (penso que no Brasil isto faz sentido(???))
> 
> 
> P.S. - Esqueci-me do mais importante: é "goooooolo"


 

Também se diz "o grande derby" quando é um jogo entre equipas muito importantes.

Abraços


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

No Brasil,_ derby _é *clássico*. Os nossos locutores costumam dizer _derby_ apenas quando estão narrando jogos da Terra da Rainha. 

Até.:


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Já na Espanha, _derby_ não é necessariamente o que no Brasil se chama 'clássico' (jogo entre dois clubes importantes e tradicionais). _Derby_, lá, é um jogo entre dois times da mesma cidade (ex.: Real Madrid x Atlético de Madrid; Barcelona x Espanyol). Dessa maneira, um jogo entre os dois melhores e mais tradicionais clubes da Espanha (Barcelona e Real Madrid) não é um _derby_.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal acontece o mesmo Dom Casmurro.

O Sporting - Benfica é um derby e é um clássico. É um clássico porque envolve dois dos 3 grandes clubes portugueses, e é um derby porque ambos são de Lisboa.

Já o Benfica - Porto é apenas um clássico.

O Porto - Boavista é um derby da cidade do Porto, mas não é um clássico porque o Boavista não é considerado um dos grandes clubes portugueses.


----------



## Portvcale

MOC said:


> Em Portugal acontece o mesmo Dom Casmurro.
> 
> O Sporting - Benfica é um derby e é um clássico. É um clássico porque envolve dois dos 3 grandes clubes portugueses, e é um derby porque ambos são de Lisboa.
> 
> Já o Benfica - Porto é apenas um clássico.
> 
> O Porto - Boavista é um derby da cidade do Porto, mas não é um clássico porque o Boavista não é considerado um dos grandes clubes portugueses.


_Derby_, ou dérbi, é geralmente um jogo entre dois clubes da mesma cidade, podendo ser, também, de mesma região*. Sporting-Benfica, Belenenses-Sporting, FC Porto-Boavista e, também, V. Guimarães-Sp. Braga* são considerados dérbis.
Clássico é um jogo, como a própria palavra quer dizer, que já se realizou muitas vezes. Por exemplo, um Boavista-FC Porto já é considerado um clássico, porque as equipas já se defrontaram muitas vezes. Por outro lado, um Naval-Benfica já não pode ser considerado um clássico, pois o Naval tem poucas presenças na liga principal do futebol português.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Hum, é verdade, acho que esses comentários também servem para o futebol inglês. Não tenho certeza se eles chamariam Manchester United x Chelsea de _derby_.  Bem que os comenta-ristas/dores poderiam passar por aqui. 
Mas aqui no Brasil só dizemos clássico, quando o jogo é entre dois times do mesmo lugar, mas sem nenhuma grande importância, não se costuma denonimar de modo especial. 

Até.:


----------



## Guigo

Entrando nesta, ainda que tardiamente:

- Goleiro também se diz (ou se dizia) _arqueiro_. Alguns antigos narradores falavam no _guarda-valas_ (sic).

- Aliás, aqui o _narrador_ é aquele chato que fica falando o tempo todo, enquanto o _comentarista_ é o que intervém de tempos em tempos, para falar besteira. 

- _Derby_ era, originalmente, o clássico campineiro (de Campinas, SP) entre Guarany e Ponte Preta - herança dos ferroviários ingleses, sem dúvidas. Mas tenho visto, recentemente, o uso desta palavra para designar os jogos entre equipes da mesma cidade.


----------



## dec-sev

*Derby*  1) the Derby an annual horse race run at Epsom Downs, Surrey, since 1780: one of the English flat-racing classics
 2) any of various other horse races 
3) local Derby -- a football match between two teams from the same area.
Etymology: named after the twelfth Earl of Derby (died 1834), who founded the horse race at Epsom Downs in 1780 _(Collins dictionary)_


----------



## ZangiefZangado

À esquerda vou colocar os termos usados no Brasil. À direita vão ficar os termos usados em Portugal.
Correções são muitíssimo bem-vindas.

Goleiro - Guarda-redes
Gol(s)   - Golo(s)
Time    - Equipa
Camisa - Camisola
Tiro de meta - Pontapé de baliza
Semifinal - Meias-finais
Jogo de ida - 1ª mão
Jogo de volta - 2ª mão
Chute   - Remate

Será q existem mais diferenças?


----------



## Vanda

Já temos uma discussão sobre o assunto. Veja acima do seu post. Acho que já devem ter abordado seus termos (não conferi).


----------



## J. Bailica

Mister. Às vezes o pessoal da bola, para se referir ao treinador, usa a palavra 'mister'. Normalmente o mister é que sabe.     

O Jorge Prestelo  era um locutor radiofónico de futebol. Alguém falou dele, acho que lá na outra fiada, entretanto bloqueada ou  revertida nesta, bom. Acontece que ele usava essas expressões que ‘fazem lembrar’ (algumas) as dos seus colegas brasileiros porque justamente ele as copiava, ou transformava.  E depois misturava expressões angolanas, por ser angolano de origem. Tudo para ‘a emoção’ J.
Mas não resisto a contar uma tirada dele, que sempre me fez rir como o caneco, desculpem lá que isto da bola é mesmo assim. Num Portugal – Suiça jogado há bastante tempo, estava em causa o apuramento para uma Copa = Campeonato do Mundo J  (ou Europeu) e, já nos últimos minutos, do último jogo do apuramento, Portugal necessitava desesperadamente de um golo, porque estava tudo empatado excepto no ‘goal -average’, que era a nosso desfavor. E Portugal era só ataque, mas nada de marcar golo=gol no gol= baliza adversário(a). 
O Perestrelo era quase um colérico, em termos do controlo das emoções, e o Estádio da Luz, então, quase sucumbia. Eu estudava à noite nessa época, e depois das aulas tinha ido para o café ver o jogo. O meu irmão apareceu entretanto para me apanhar, porque nessa altura eu ainda não conduzia (!). 
E lá fomos, a ouvir os tais últimos minutos do jogo no carro. Pá, os nossos sempre a carregar e, entre tanta jogada ofensiva, aparece o Oceano, que era um  centrocampista defensivo e algo errático - ou imprevisível J - ; e aparece numa arrancada fenomenal! À medida que ia deixando suiços para trás, o Perestrelo narrava algo como: «Olha agora o Oceano, lá vai, passa por outro, lá vai Oceano, outro,  vaai Oceano, vaaai Oceano, vaaaai Oceaano, vaaaai Oceaaaano… Oooh! Vai à merda, Oceano!!!!


----------



## englishmania

ZangiefZangado said:


> À esquerda vou colocar os termos usados no Brasil. À direita vão ficar os termos usados em Portugal.
> Correções são muitíssimo bem-vindas.
> 
> Goleiro - Guarda-redes
> Gol(s)   - Golo(s)
> Time    - Equipa
> Camisa - Camisola
> Tiro de meta - Pontapé de baliza
> Semifinal - Meias-finais
> Jogo de ida - 1ª mão
> Jogo de volta - 2ª mão
> Chute   - Remate
> 
> Será q existem mais diferenças?



Penso que esses estão correctos. Também dizemos "semi-final" do inglês.

Na verdade, não conheço todos os termos do Brasil, mas conheço os que usamos em Portugal.
Aqui ficam algumas expressões ou palavras utilizadas por cá: pontapé de saída, (pontapé de) canto, grande penalidade (também penalti do inglês), livre directo, livre indirecto, falta, cartão amarelo, jogador amarelado, cartão vermelho, expulsão, equipamento: camisola, calções, chuteiras/botas, guarda-redes, defesa, avançado, médio, ala, lateral, extremo, trinco, ponta de lança, finta, remate, coxinha/túnel, trivela, ...goloooo.


Edit: Entretanto, fui ver a discussão atrás e aconselho a ler. É bastante útil.


----------



## ZangiefZangado

> Aqui ficam algumas expressões ou palavras utilizadas por cá: pontapé de saída, (pontapé de) canto, grande penalidade (também penalti do inglês), livre directo, livre indirecto, falta, cartão amarelo, jogador amarelado, cartão vermelho, expulsão, equipamento: camisola, calções, chuteiras/botas, guarda-redes, defesa, avançado, médio, ala, lateral, extremo, trinco, ponta de lança, finta, remate, coxinha/túnel, trivela, ...goloooo.


Então vamos ver no Brasil:
Pontapé inicial, escanteio/corner, pênalti, tiro livre direto, tiro livre indireto, falta (o ato e a cobrança), cartão amarelo, jogador amarelado, cartão vermelho, expulsão, uniforme: camisa, calção, chuteiras (botas não), goleiro, zagueiro, volante (meio-campista defensivo), meia (meio campista de armação de jogadas), ala/ponta (lateral avançado), lateral, atacante (homem de área, referência, pivô [no sentido tático] ou artilheiro, goleador, matador [no sentido de quem marca gols]).
Finta, chute, peru/caneta/por entre as pernas, trivela, gol.


Não entendi quem são o "extremo" e o "avançado". São sinônimos de atacante?


Em tempo: algumas expressões usadas aqui no Brasil (será que são iguais aí do outro lado da poça?)
Cozinhar o galo = prender o jogo, jogar para gastar o tempo
Jogador plantado = que não se movimenta muito
Na banheira = impedido/fora-de-jogo
Onde a coruja dorme = cantinho do gol, na junção entre a trave e o travessão (o poste e a barra)


----------



## anaczz

J. Bailica said:
			
		

> «Olha agora o Oceano, lá vai, passa por outro, lá vai Oceano, outro,   vaai Oceano, vaaai Oceano, vaaaai Oceaano, vaaaai Oceaaaano… Oooh! Vai à  merda, Oceano!!!!


 Ótimo!!

Esqueceram-se do
Balneário = Vestiário


----------



## englishmania

Jogo amistoso > Jogo amigável


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> Jogo amistoso > Jogo amigável


ou jogo particular, não?


----------



## Guigo

Algumas antigas expressões, usadas no Brasil:

cancha: campo de jogo
beque: zagueiro
centeralfe: volante
centerfor: centro-avante
balão de couro, pelota: bola
filó: rede (da baliza)
bonde: jogador ruim
caneleiro: jogador ruim
pipoca, pipoqueiro: jogador medroso
firuleiro: que finta sem necessidade, preciosista
craque: ???


----------



## englishmania

Por cá

caceteiro =agressivo, violento, faz muitas faltas
craque= bom jogador


----------



## ZangiefZangado

Pra jogador ruim, também tem "perna-de-pau", "grosso" ou "cabeça-de-bagre".
Jogo amistoso NUNCA foi jogo particular. Acho que a Anacz não captou a mensagem.
"Caceteiro"" do PtPt eu _traduziria_ como "carcará"
Por aqui, prefiro não comentar o que seria um jogador "caceteiro". Alguém que jogue no mesmo time que o Ronaldo Fenômeno ou Jr. Baiano? hahaha


----------



## anaczz

Ouvi isso muitas vezes em Portugal... Jogo particular


----------



## englishmania

Por cá dizemos amigável e particular, penso que com o mesmo significado. Não percebo o que o ZangiefZangado quis dizer.


----------



## deixaoverao

Qual é o término em inglês para um "toque lateral" em futebol? e um "escanteio"? 
Muito obrigada pela sua ajuda!


----------



## rheinha

Corner Kick


----------



## Vanda

You'll find a long discussion on the terms. here.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=825733

Better, I am merging the threads.


----------

